# OSB for tort tables



## chairman (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm planning to put together a tort table in the very new future to get my quarantined torts out of plastic tubs... anyone have any thoughts on Oriented Strand Boards (OSB) for tort tables? I tried searching around through the various threads, so I'm sorry if I missed a discussion on it, but I really haven't seen anything.

So, OSB vs traditional plywood- which wins the vote of confidence around here? Thoughts on longevity, ability to stand up to high humidity, etc would be appreciated.


----------



## bettinge (Dec 7, 2009)

I would give plywood a higher rating for everything but cost. While plywood does not handle moisture/wet well over a period of many years, an ocasional wetting does not seem to hurt. OSB will swell and begin to self destruct after one good wetting! I think you get what you pay for, and plywood is the better choice!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not a carpenter, but I have purchased plenty of wood over my lifetime, and the OSB sheets give off a very strong smell. I don't think you would ever be able to get rid of it. And in my opinion, it would be harmful to the animal that has to live in it 24/7


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 7, 2009)

Plywood is absolutely stronger, more durable and less affected by moisture than OSB board. The latter will de-laminate if exposed to constant moisture without air contact (as in under an organic substrate). A good finish such as paint or a clearcoat will prolong that de-lamination but it will not stop it. Almost all plywood products will hold up to some moisture and especially if protected with a good quality finish that will act as a barrier. What type of plywood you choose needs to be determined by the application that you are using it for. If it is to exposed to constant moisture a marine grade or possibly a pressure treated plywood is the way to go. Depending upon the moisture level. If it is just high ambient humidity with good air circulation and not constant contact with moist soil regular construction grade (CDX) plywood may be suitable. Again, you have to know what the plywood will be exposed to in order to determine what you want. 
OSB board is cheaper in price (and quality) but not worth the assumed savings in the long run.


----------



## galvinkaos (Dec 7, 2009)

Ditto to all above. OSB has a high glue/adhesive content (so off gasses alot longer) and does not hold up to exposure to moisture. I recommend wood that is graded exterior exposed more expensive but lasts and looks better too. No big knots that can fall out.

Dawna


----------



## pollcolingwood (Dec 8, 2009)

Its a nice idea.  One can sort out their topic by scrutinizing through the
topics. So if this kind of tables are implemented then it would save the
time and money both.


----------



## -ryan- (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm building a new enclosure for my single adult male red foot using construction grade 1/2" plywood (heavily reinforced). I have lined the floor and bottom 11" of the walls with FRP and siliconed all of the seams. It could hold water if I wanted it to (clearly, I don't). The rest I am painting with a latex semi-gloss enamel as per GBtortoises recommendation. All in all, I will have spent about $120 for an enclosure measure 72"x30"x19" on the exterior, with 68"x27"x18" of interior space. Still not as big as I want it to be, but I will be able to move it through doorways and hallways easily which was part of my criteria.

I would strongly recommend lining enclosures with FRP. I am very impressed with the stuff so far and intend on using it more in the future. I am confident that this enclosure will hold up for decades if maintained.


----------



## chairman (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I've never liked OSB, but I keep seeing it used in more and more construction applications that I think it is inappropriate for- roofs, external walls, etc, so I was wondering if changes in technology had improved it to the point where I could actually consider using it. It would appear as though that is not the case...

FRB does sound like an interesting idea, but I have some leftover pond liner that I'll be using for mine.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 8, 2009)

OSB board is perfectly fine for what it is intended for-vertical (non stress load) applications where it can be kept dry. Basically as a sub-siding. But you're right, in recent years it is being used for everything including subfloors and roof sheathing. Mostly by modular home factories and housing developements. Less material costs in the long run. The stuff isn't all bad, if used for the right application.
Fiberglass reinforced panels are durable with a solid subbase and can take any amount of moisture or contact with constant dampness. Sealing (caulking) the seams is a must. The stuff will last forever. 
I never used it because of the amount that I would need to line all of my enclosures. For me it would be less expensive in the long run to just build another plywood enclosure and paint it. Which I have yet to do anyway. But for a few enclosures fiberglass panels are a good way to go for easy maintenance.


----------



## chairman (Dec 8, 2009)

I've always used plexiglass/lexan for my tables, which has been expensive, but has worked out quite well. This particular table is primarily for use during a 6 month quarantine period of my new torts, but I figure I may as well try to build it well. Never know what might end up in it next.


----------



## -ryan- (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah. I only used one sheet to line my single enclosure that I am building, and after combining the cost of the frp, the adhesive, and the caulk it cost about $45 after taxes. I can't imagine how much it would cost for all of your enclosures. I just figured I would splurge because I've always been curious about working with the stuff and I only needed to build one enclosure right now.

So far, I would highly recommend it though for those that can afford the expense.



GBtortoises said:


> OSB board is perfectly fine for what it is intended for-vertical (non stress load) applications where it can be kept dry. Basically as a sub-siding. But you're right, in recent years it is being used for everything including subfloors and roof sheathing. Mostly by modular home factories and housing developements. Less material costs in the long run. The stuff isn't all bad, if used for the right application.
> Fiberglass reinforced panels are durable with a solid subbase and can take any amount of moisture or contact with constant dampness. Sealing (caulking) the seams is a must. The stuff will last forever.
> I never used it because of the amount that I would need to line all of my enclosures. For me it would be less expensive in the long run to just build another plywood enclosure and paint it. Which I have yet to do anyway. But for a few enclosures fiberglass panels are a good way to go for easy maintenance.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 9, 2009)

Ryan-
Yeah but that $45 is a great investment. That enclosure will last a lifetime, not to mention the enjoyment that you get from the tortoises living in it!


----------



## -ryan- (Dec 9, 2009)

Good point! This one will be the trial run. If it works out well then I am going to make another one of similar design for my russian breeding group.

Right now I have the structure together, the FRP adhered, the corners/seams siliconed and most of the first primer coat on. I figure the painting is probably actually the part that will take the longest for me to get done. I actually have to take a couple days off from working on the enclosure because I've sprained my wrist. It's tough just watching it sit there and knowing that I can't (shouldn't) finish working on it yet.



GBtortoises said:


> Ryan-
> Yeah but that $45 is a great investment. That enclosure will last a lifetime, not to mention the enjoyment that you get from the tortoises living in it!


----------

